# 2013 Beetle fuse diagram



## geicogecko (Feb 17, 2014)

I have tried to find this everywhere. I've found a 2012 diagram, but the fuse locations have changed. The dealer says it doesn't exist (obviously false). Does anyone have access to it?


----------



## FlyDiesel (Dec 26, 2004)

*Fuse diagram...*

When i fiddled around with LED running lights and popped both DRL fuses, I noticed there was no diagram in the owner's manual. My dealer told me they are VIN-specific, put my VIN number in the ELSA program, and pulled up the diagram for my car. I have a TDI coupe. So yes, no actual diagram exists, but they should have offered to pull yours from VW's online hub and print it out for you. If you want I could look at my diagram when I get home and tell you what fuse position..might be the same as yours dunno!


----------



## geicogecko (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks. That would be helpful. And I can't imagine the fuses are VIN-specific. Model-specific possibly, but all 2.5 auto non-HID coupes will have the same fuse layout, and there is definitely a diagram. Never encountered an automaker this secretive about the workings of their car.

In the 2012 it's fuse six, but the 2013 has no fuse in that location.


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Will the wiring diagram help?

http://obnoxiousblue.com/mjh/beetle manual/MEX5R010221-Wiring_Diagrams_and_Component_Locations.pdf


----------

